# Can't get page 12 on this thread



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=52352&page=12

Every time I click on p12 I get p11.

This has happened before


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Now you can


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

kcp said:


> Now you can


Thanks Kim.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

You know all you need to do in that case is post to it, right?


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

kcp said:


> You know all you need to do in that case is post to it, right?


And here I thought you were being smort.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

jazzbluescat said:


> kcp said:
> 
> 
> > You know all you need to do in that case is post to it, right?
> ...


I do my best, but there are others much "smorter".

No Kim, I didn't know that. The problem is I didn't know I wanted to post until I got to see page 12. I suppose I could have just posted saying "Nothing useful to say at all, I just wanted to see page 12".

How smort would that be?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Pete Thomas said:


> No Kim, I didn't know that. The problem is I didn't know I wanted to post until I got to see page 12. I suppose I could have just posted saying "Nothing useful to say at all, I just wanted to see page 12".
> 
> How smort would that be?


Ok then, let's put it this way: If you don't mind looking not too smort then just ad a post to the thread.


----------

